# Need Info on Test Rite Band Saw



## cpkoch (Aug 24, 2010)

I bought a used Test Rite band saw for $40. It is a bench top model with a 12 inch (I think) throat. It does not create a square cut and is almost useless. I need to find out how to adjust the guides and wonder if someone with experience using this model band saw can either direct me in the process or point me to an online article or user's manual.

Thanks much!

It is imported from Taiwan by Test-Rite Products, 395 Allwood Road, Clifton NJ. (I think they are no longer in business) Manufactured in 1982 it has a serial number of 1407 (as best I can read it). It has a 3/8 X 56 1/2 inch blade and operates at 350 to 1300 RPM.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

cpkoch said:


> I bought a used Test Rite band saw for $40. It is a bench top model with a 12 inch (I think) throat. It does not create a square cut and is almost useless. I need to find out how to adjust the guides and wonder if someone with experience using this model band saw can either direct me in the process or point me to an online article or user's manual.
> 
> Thanks much!
> 
> It is imported from Taiwan by Test-Rite Products, 395 Allwood Road, Clifton NJ. (I think they are no longer in business) Manufactured in 1982 it has a serial number of 1407 (as best I can read it). It has a 3/8 X 56 1/2 inch blade and operates at 350 to 1300 RPM.



Pictures would help.


----------



## iluvboykins (Jan 17, 2011)

*test-rite bandsaws*

You are correct Test Rite Corporation is no longer in business. They imported a number of woodworking machines manufactured by the King Feng Fu Machine Co. King Feng essentially copied other well known Manufacturers of Woodworking Machines and was subject to a few copyright lawsuits that ended importation. 

Now with that said: I believe the bandsaws were copies of Delta 10 and 14" bandsaws. You may be able to order/find a copy of a old Delta Bandsaw that may help. Also may be helpful in later searches for replacement parts. I have a old 14" that is still kicking.


----------

